# Contributory Parent Visa-Australia



## kiftikhar (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am an australian citizen living in Australia. My mother has applied for a visit visa to Australia for 12 months. the process of visa is in progress. I also want to apply for contributory parent visa for her (she satisfies the eligibility test).
I am very sure that when she gets the visa it will have condition 853( i guess the one in which you can not apply for any other visa)

My question is in this situation can i apply for contributory visa . can that be applied for her either (inshore or offshore) ..I want to run the two in parallel so that if she gets the visitor visa for 12months and in this period the other case is in progress so she wont have to be away from australia for too long . I guess in the Contributory parent the visas are generally given in around 18 months.

I really need this help as my mother is alone in Pakistan (unfortunately my father passed away last month) so you can imagine how eager i am to bring her here.

Will appreciate any guidance.

regards
Kamran


----------



## jyo1968 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello, 

I am also in the same boat. Now what is the situation. Since you posted this question. Any progress in your mother's status. Did you first apply for tourist visa and then for Contributory visa. I want to know your progress. Please answer me.

thanks
Jo


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,

Recently I have got my PR visa. I yet not visited Australia. Can I apply for my parents under Contributory Parent Visa?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

Not yet you cant no. You need to be settled for 2 years in Australia before you can sponsor them then only if they pass the balance of family test.


----------



## rogerdavid (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello Everyone

My name is Vikas and I am Australian citizen. I applied for my parents for contributory parent visa 173 and my parents medical was done in year 2012. In medical my parents got some issues and doctor supposed us to get treatment. My both parents heart vessels were thin because of some blockage. Mother was cured by ballooning but father had minor operation and was fixed with one stunt. Once everything was done, Doctor sent the report to department. Three months later, we got email from department to go through the medical test again. We went through the same and everything was alright. After medical, my parents got the visa.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

_shel said:


> Not yet you cant no. You need to be settled for 2 years in Australia before you can sponsor them then only if they pass the balance of family test.


Shel, what do you mean by 2 years settlement? Does that mean 2 years after PR or 2 years in Australia? And would the condition of 2 years be removed if the person is already an Australian citizen?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

A person with PR needs to be settled ie has lived in Australia for 2 years before being able to sponsor parents. If one is a citizen they would meet that requirement anyway.


----------



## qma (Jun 10, 2013)

is there any way to include your parents right after arriving in Australia? is there any other way rather than waiting for 2 years?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

Not unless they qualify for skilled migration in their own right.


----------



## shamkalra (Dec 31, 2011)

_shel said:


> Not yet you cant no. You need to be settled for 2 years in Australia before you can sponsor them then only if they pass the balance of family test.


I want to ask a question regarding working visa for parents. i and my wife has got longer visa for parents which is valid upto July 2016. Now how can I apply for any working visa which is decided early and costs less. As my age is 53 years and my both the children are permanent residents of Australia along with their spouses.Presently I am in India.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

So would you like to settle in Australia along with your parents. I mean they would be grand parents to your kids.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

shamkalra said:


> I want to ask a question regarding working visa for parents. i and my wife has got longer visa for parents which is valid upto July 2016. Now how can I apply for any working visa which is decided early and costs less. As my age is 53 years and my both the children are permanent residents of Australia along with their spouses.Presently I am in India.


 At 53 you are too old for a skilled migrant visa, you would need to apply for a parent visa, which still allows you to work. Though your options are either very expensive $40k each or very slow to grant 15years.


----------



## shamkalra (Dec 31, 2011)

*parents visa*



_shel said:


> At 53 you are too old for a skilled migrant visa, you would need to apply for a parent visa, which still allows you to work. Though your options are either very expensive $40k each or very slow to grant 15years.


Can I apply for sub class 173 which is for 2 years with less charges and afterwards can be converted into subclass 143


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, that is what many people do to spread the cost of the visa as it is very expensive. Though you will be a temporary resident for 2 years without access to medicare etc and will still need to find the money for the 143 in 2 years.


----------



## shamkalra (Dec 31, 2011)

How much I have to pay at the time of application of 173 and then after 1 or 2 years when visa under subclass 173 is granted . Please also inform the charges for 143 are to be paid from date of application of 173 or date of arrival in Australia after grant of 173.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Fees are listed here: http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/_pdf/visa-pricing-table.pdf

You pay the visa fees plus secondary charge of $29,130 when you apply for the 173. To convert the 173 to a 143, you need to pay the additional fees plus the secondary charge of $16,885 (assuming it doesn't go up, which it probably will).


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

_shel said:


> At 53 you are too old for a skilled migrant visa, you would need to apply for a parent visa, which still allows you to work. Though your options are either very expensive $40k each or very slow to grant 15years.



Hello _shel,

Can you please elaborate on the two types of Parent Visa that you had mentioned above.... the $40K & the other 15 years. I mean if you know about the actual classes/categories of these Visas & any relevant or related link from where I would be able to gather as much information as possible.

Thanks you very much


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

panesarkaran said:


> Hello _shel,
> 
> Can you please elaborate on the two types of Parent Visa that you had mentioned above.... the $40K & the other 15 years. I mean if you know about the actual classes/categories of these Visas & any relevant or related link from where I would be able to gather as much information as possible.
> 
> Thanks you very much


See here. Parent Visa Options - Family Members - Migrants - Visas & Immigration


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

_shel said:


> At 53 you are too old for a skilled migrant visa, you would need to apply for a parent visa, which still allows you to work. Though your options are either very expensive $40k each or very slow to grant 15years.


Hi _Shel,

When you say $40K each - does it mean that it will cost around $80k plus to bring my parents(father and mother) to Aus. 

Or a single application (for both my parents) would mean only $40k plus to be paid for both my parents.

Please clarify.

regards,
Guru


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

gurudev said:


> Hi _Shel,
> 
> When you say $40K each - does it mean that it will cost around $80k plus to bring my parents(father and mother) to Aus.
> 
> ...


$40K+ for each parent.


----------



## shamkalra (Dec 31, 2011)

citylan said:


> So would you like to settle in Australia along with your parents. I mean they would be grand parents to your kids.


No only parents will like to settle


----------



## izzi1977 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi

Regarding these fees, have you gone through migration agents or are they direct applications. I have just made an enquiry for my Mum today and we have been quoted just under $60k. I am wondering this is so high (in the UK)?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Because parents are generally older, wont work in Australia for long if at all, will usually need more services from the government through medicare and social services as they get older. As they will pay very little into the system as workers paying taxes the fee is in effect paying for all those services.


----------



## izzi1977 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks

Can anyone advise how much money is needed to contribute to the country? Or perhaps I have misunderstood this - it's on the form.Q34 If you are applying for a visa that can only be granted to a person outside

Australia: What is the value of money, goods and assets which you (and

your partner) intend to bring to Australia?

Bit of a catch 22 as my Mum will need to sell her house. Can anyone tell me how much they need/ are looking for?


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

There isn't a fixed amount required- you have to provide the AoS to cover the parent in case of financial hardship - I think this might be what you're referring to. the parents usually just hand this over to the offspring anyway. You don't need an agent if you're good at form filling. Read Booklet 3 thoroughly though re Parent visas.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

You can write nil. Same question is on every application. I wrote $10,000 on my spouse application as thats what I had in savings at the time. Not sure why they ask that its more relevant for state sponsorship than many other visas.


----------



## izzi1977 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for responses! They are really helpful - am sure I will have more questions!


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Finally a good informative thread on parent visa.

If you all can help with below queries:

1. Are there any income requirements for sponsoring parents? Some threads indicated there are some minimum income requirements, but have had no luck searching on immi website.

2. In case of Contributory visa, who is expected to pay the contribution, parent or kid or both?

Thanks


----------



## Aish12345 (May 22, 2012)

*Mother Visa*

Hi all,

I am permanent resident in Australia, and brother is a citizen of Australia.
My father had expired in 2005 and our mother is living alone in India.
Can you please guide me what visa should I apply for her so that we can take care of her.
1) She is 60 of age ( thus we can consider both aged parent and parent visa)
2) we don't want to wait for 12-13 years and if parent visa takes so long we would apply for contributory aged parent /parent visa.
3) I am not able to see complete cost for any visa as it shows only first instalment as $3000 approx.
4) I am really not sure what would be the most suitable visa remaining family visa, contributory aged parent and how much would it cost us. 

Your suggestions will really be appreciated


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

The $3-4 k is the initial charge and then the second amout is 49k...that second amount is why most previous applicants were wait for the non contribution parent visa (which no longer exists)....if yu cannot afford to pay then your parents can no longer come and stay.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all, do u think would it be a good idea to call parents on a long-term tourist visa and they can go back to india after the tourist visa finishes and come back again? or is there any other visa options available to them. Im a PR as well.


----------



## Gaurav Vas (Nov 16, 2013)

Very valid question which I wanted to ask ever since I started reading this thread. 
Can we bring them on tourist visa and they can stay till its valid ? And then repeat again.

What are the disadvantages of this ?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Gaurav Vas said:


> Very valid question which I wanted to ask ever since I started reading this thread.
> Can we bring them on tourist visa and they can stay till its valid ? And then repeat again.
> 
> What are the disadvantages of this ?


Yes possible but we've to stick to the few conditions like max stay of 12 months in the last 18 or something similar if it's mentioned during visa grant etc etc.
Two general conditions as below (Source: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/676-)

You might be allowed to enter Australia only once. If so, you will need to apply for a new visa if you want to return to Australia again after you leave.

You might be able to travel to and from Australia as many times as you want while your visa is valid, but the time you spend in Australia cannot be more than the period of stay that you have been granted.


The disadvantages are, while in Aus parents are not medically covered. They may have to take up insurance prior to travel, which may be expensive (I've no idea personally)

Visitor visas of up to three years validity with 12 months stay on each entry will be considered for parents who are outside Australia and are not in the Parent visa queue.


----------



## hassan111 (Apr 26, 2014)

Informative thread! 
I want to bring my mother to Australia as she is solely dependent on my. My father has passed away and I don't have any sibling. I got PR in AUG 2014 so 2 years of PR will be complete later this year. But I haven't stayed for two years, activated my PR in November 2014 and have lived for total of two months since. My query is when I will be eligible to sponsor my mother for contributory visa?
1) in AUG 2016 (My two years of PR will be complete)
2) in Nov 2016 (my two years of PR activation will complete)
3) I have to live (365 X 2) Days in Australia to be able to sponsor my mother.

Kindly help me and share your valuable opinion.
Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

hassan111 said:


> Informative thread!
> I want to bring my mother to Australia as she is solely dependent on my. My father has passed away and I don't have any sibling. I got PR in AUG 2014 so 2 years of PR will be complete later this year. But I haven't stayed for two years, activated my PR in November 2014 and have lived for total of two months since. My query is when I will be eligible to sponsor my mother for contributory visa?
> 1) in AUG 2016 (My two years of PR will be complete)
> 2) in Nov 2016 (my two years of PR activation will complete)
> ...


You need to have lived in Australia 2 years and be a PR. So if you moved to Australia 2 months ago, you'd be eligible to sponsor her in 22 months.


----------



## Aniwill (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello everyone

My sister is an Australian citizen and I am also moving to Australia after marriage. We want to get our mother to Australia as she is a single parent and a dependant. Would like to know how to apply for her PR and is the processing time and cost

Thanks in advance


----------



## JanHov (Oct 17, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I am planning to apply to Contributory Parent Visa for my mother and I am wondering how Family Balance Test works. My mom has two children (me and my sister) and I am residing in Australia with PR and in this regard I am curious whether the immigration authorities of Australia requests any kind of document on the number of children (apart from balance test) and if yes what kind of documents they usually ask for.
I would appreciate any input and feedback.

BR

Grigori


----------



## JanHov (Oct 17, 2015)

kiftikhar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am an australian citizen living in Australia. My mother has applied for a visit visa to Australia for 12 months. the process of visa is in progress. I also want to apply for contributory parent visa for her (she satisfies the eligibility test).
> I am very sure that when she gets the visa it will have condition 853( i guess the one in which you can not apply for any other visa)
> ...



Dear Kamran,


I am planning to apply to Contributory Parent Visa for my mother and I am wondering how Family Balance Test works. My mom has two children (me and my sister) and I am residing in Australia with PR and in this regard I am curious whether the immigration authorities of Australia requests any kind of document on the number of children (apart from balance test) and if yes what kind of documents they usually ask for.
I would appreciate any input and feedback.

BR

Grigori


----------



## Chris777 (Sep 20, 2016)

hi fellas,

anyone knows ho to bring parents to australia.
I am PR and lived in australia for 2 years.


----------



## Chris777 (Sep 20, 2016)

what meant by more of their children live permanently in Australia than in any other country?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Chris777 said:


> what meant by more of their children live permanently in Australia than in any other country?


It means exactly what it says. If you look at the various examples under Balance of Family Test it should make it clear: Contributory parent visa (subclass 143)


----------

